# Hornaday T.A.P



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

What is your opinion on this round. I have been using these as my defense ammo for a little while now. They cycle flawlessly and shoot pretty accurate. I have been using the T.A.P in 155gr .40S&W. The reason I asked for your opinion is I really don't seam to hear of many people using this round.

On a side note I really like what I read about their new Critical Defense rounds. As soon as I can acquire a 9mm I will give these a shot.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I use the hornady .45+P in my 1911 springfield I picked it up at a local gun shop owned by several LEOs and they seem to have witnessed testing of several different personal defense rounds and hornady won hands down


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've carried TAP, Hydrashock, and currently Ranger +P in my 9mm, and in my old 45s.

TAP is fine. Shoots well, feeds perfectly in anything I've shot it in (XDs, Glocks, and now M&Ps). But then EVERYTHING feeds in the above... That's why I've owned them.

Jeff


----------

